# Is 8 yrs too old for the mom, or, find me a red toy!



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

You don't like the dogs of the breeder who shows, socializes and guarantees his/her pups and tests her breeding stock? I totally understand why you don't want to name the breeder. But I am curious about what you don't like about his/her dogs. [I have been looking for a red toy and/or red mini for a very long time too.]

Have you checked out Bonheur for her red minis and Barclay for her apricot minis?


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, Re: the look I don't like, I'm probably not a good describer, but they seem to have short noses. Otherwise, they're beautiful. It could just be the way they're posed (a uniform show pose), so maybe I should explore them further.

Yup, tried Barclay's. Sold out, I guess. Bonheur - haven't reached them yet, but am trying. 

Sending you a pm...


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

NJG

Try Robin at Romny - she breeds red toys and is just out of New Orleans. If she doesn't have any I know another lady who is a member of the Creole Poodle Club and I can send you her email address.

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

I am happy to announce that my hubby and I are expecting... a poodle puppy on Labor Day. She comes from Ash's Mystical Poodles. She is not what we planned... a tiny toy (we wanted a larger one)... a pup from Las Vegas instead of the East Coast... but her photos arrived in my in box hours after I told my husband I was worn out from searching and would wait for God to send me a poodle. When God is that blunt it is hard to say no. And she is a cutie from thoroughly tested parents. Her name will be Libby (short for Olivia). Photos to come. 

A HUGE thank you to the wonderful breeders and poodle people on this forum who advised me and helped me -- NOLA Standards, bigredpoodle, Arreau Standards, starpoodle (you standard people are incredible!), Chagall's Mom, schnauzerpoodle and liljaker -- and also to Anne Seppy at Amity who connected me with Ash's. Also the breeders who either didn't have what we were looking for or did not expect them soon and did their best to help me find other breeders--Patriot, C-Brook, Barclay, Redhaven, Firelake, etc. 

This was a great introduction to the poodle _*community.*_ My education has begun and I am eager to keep learning from you guys.

Now to get ready! :angel:

PS: She's not a teacup ... that I would have said no to... her expected adult weight is 5-6 lbs.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am positively thrilled for you!!! I can't wait to lay eyes on your new Libby love, she sounds absolutely perfect for you!! You do realize we're all her honorary aunts and uncles for life now, right? Congratulations on all the happiness about to unfold!:nod:


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Aww, thank you. Libby is sure to thrive with such a big extended family!


----------



## starpoodle (Aug 6, 2011)

*Congratulations!!!*

So happy to hear you found your new baby!!! I have no doubt Libby is going to be adored and cherished in her new home. Can't wait to see those adorable puppy pictures


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Hoping to hear little Libby made a safe and happy arrival into your arms, heart and home. Please fill us in when you can. And photos are a "must"!:beauty:


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

*Sorry for the delay!*

Excuse me - young Libby has been keeping me very busy since her arrival on Labor Day! I was hoping to post when I had some pictures, but I am having trouble getting everything together in the right places - dog, camera, light, cable, etc. - so at least I can say a little now and put up pix later. 

Everything went smoothly with regard to my lil' poo's arrival from Las Vegas (complete with red-glitter toenails) but in the first couple of days there were some worried calls to Marie at Ash's ("She's not eating," "she's not chewing her toys," "our cats don't like her," etc., who patiently calmed me down. At the moment my chief bully cat is sitting in front of (on) the keyboard getting her love and draping her tail over Libby's face, Libby being in my lap. Peace reigns.

Little 3.5 pound Libby is already the center of our household. Under her puppy fluff are fine bones, and I can see the future princess, but she's also delighting us with her doggy-dog antics and attitude. She loves the back yard and isn't fazed by our cats even though I've heard a couple of "ouches." She's learning fast; "sit" is going well but the more important "come" is a challenge since there's so much to explore! She loves going up stairs but still doesn't dare go down. I haven't taken her out for walks yet since she's only getting her last puppy shots this week. And I haven't begun to groom her yet, apart from combing, but she's totally calm about my handling her feet, ears, and mouth and running Peanut clippers near her face. 

In a word, she's perfect. :angel: And she's being simultaneously spoiled and trained... which is not quite logical but which I fervently hope can work as she has to be trained and I can't help but spoil her!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She sounds perfect!  I am so glad you found her and she you. Please post pics, even if from a cellphone, in the poodle pictures site. We all love looking at poodle puppies, especially teeny weeny ones like your girl. They are just like a little doll.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*
NorthJerseyGirl: Goodie, goodie gumdrops for you!! So glad to hear little Libby is already filling up a whole lot of space in your heart!!! It makes me so happy to hear all is well, thanks for making the time to let us know! Little dogs can make such a big impact on our lives!:girl:* Maybe one day we can do a Jersey poodle meet-up? I'm sure Chagall would be smitten, and gentle, with your little girl!!





outwest said:


> She sounds perfect!  I am so glad you found her and she you. Please post pics, even if from a cellphone, in the poodle pictures site. We all love looking at poodle puppies, especially teeny weeny ones like your girl. They are just like a little doll.


And speaking of _perfect_, what a perfectly nice surprise to see you enjoying _small _dogs today!! You've continually come across as such a "big-dog gal." Maybe you've had an epiphany?:dontknow:


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

A NJ poodle meetup sounds great!!

(Boy, that will really force me to learn how to groom fast. :alberteinstein 

I'm not sure how to post pix, but I put a link to a little Snapfish album in the pictures forum.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

NorthJerseyGirrl said:


> A NJ poodle meetup sounds great!!
> 
> (Boy, that will really force me to learn how to groom fast. :alberteinstein
> 
> I'm not sure how to post pix, but I put a link to a little Snapfish album in the pictures forum.


Just saw your photos on the new thread you started--your little girl is just as precious and pretty as can be!! Oh yes, we _must_ get a NJ poodle gathering underway as soon as she's done with her puppy shots and ready to meet others. _Yippee_ for you, and _yay_ for me, 'cuz I'm going to get to meet her!! She is every bit the "princess" you said she was!!:beauty:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Congratulations on your beautiful new baby!! I'm happy that you found the perfect puppy for you. You really can't go wrong with a message from God._


----------

